# Wierd skin bump/rash thing on forearm.



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a weird skin thing going on on my forearm.
A friend kept a starring at it during dinner, so now I'm self conscious.

Kind of looks like Colorado tick fever, but that would not make much sense.
The bumps are only pinkish/reddish when it's cold, and..somewhat randomly. Other than that, they're skin coloured.
It's been a month or two, or maybe tree now. Only on my right forearm.

What is it, and how do I get rid of it?

I won't go to a doctor unless this is like super serious.

Picture from the web. I saw some pictures of tick fever that didn't look like this. Just want to clarify.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

have you changed your laundry detergent recently? could just be a contact allergy or something, I'd try some hydrocortisone cream on it and see if that helps.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Nothing new going on at all. No new foods. no new laundry detergent. Nothing. I haven't shaved them in like, half a year, but that shouldn't do this.
(I look like an italian boy if I don't shave them...)


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

sorry I have to laugh, my bf is italian lol

i'd try the hydrocortisone and go from there. My bf has major skin issues and it usually clears up rashes pretty well. You could also try taking some anti-allergy meds, reactine, benedryl or zantac and see if that calms it.


----------



## Jeremiahgirl (Apr 4, 2015)

If it's as you said on your arm it seems it may have been something you've brushed against. Oatmeal is said to be good, you can try oatmeal soap, or perhaps make an oatmeal patch with some warm instant oatmeal. You didn't say if it itches does it? Then perhaps an earlier posting with Benadryl would be good. 😉


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

It doesn't itch no.
But if I brushed against something, shouldn't it go away after a few hours? I'm allergic to many cleaning products, like window cleaner, and that gives similar red itchy dots, but those go away after a few hours after rinsing 

What _is_ oatmeal?

I'm going to the doctor anyway in a few weeks, so I'll mention it then, along with other minor health concerns.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh dear, it's keratosis pilaris. It doesn't go away easily. Once you got them, they'll be there forever I think. I have them since I was a teenager. They never went away ever since I got them. Mine aren't really obvious tho, only when it's cold. There are different possible causes why you have them. I just found out mine is because I have gluten intolerance. I'm not really sure if gluten is the cause, but having those rashes is one of the symptoms and I just recently found out I have gluten intolerance. I've just recently started eliminating gluten from my diet. I'll see changes in a few months.


----------

